# Spotting before period arrives



## CathD

Hi there,

Does anyone have spotting a few days before their period starts properly and has anyone ever been told by a doctor/medical professional that this is a problem? I get on average about two days of spotting before AF arrives which means that there are only about 10 days between ovulation and the start of the spotting. I know that most medics dismiss the spotting as not a problem but it must indicate some sort of hormonal change and i'm wondering whether my luteal phase is too short? Apart from that, the most annoying thing about it is that i always convince myself that it isn't my period - that it's implantation bleeding! Then i get a second disappointment when AF arrives properly! You'd think i would have learnt by now after 24 months that it isn't implantation - especially as the one time i did fall pg (ended in a mc) there was nothing!

Cath xx


----------



## beauty

Yep i get the same huni.. no idea why either.. just read quite alot of ladies have same problem too x


----------



## ticktock

yeh I get that too, in fact just started today and was feeling abit hopeful too this month.

My luteal phase would be 12 days today and is normally 14/16 days when af actually arrives. Didn't really think much of it til started ttc! Hope you get an answer cos would be interested in it too. I just assumed it was old blood coming out in pre af discharge?

Is it brown or red spotting you get?


----------



## CathD

thanks ticktoc and beauty for replying. Mine's just started today too. It's brown to v.dark red (not the bright red you get when it starts properly). Don't get any cramps with it either.


----------



## Chris77

Yep, I always spot for a few days before she actually shows up. Quite annoying, isn't it? :grr:


----------



## Faithpatience

Hey ladies I spot for about 2 days before my af arrives n I know it's really annoying.. My doc is not treating me for this as he believes this is common...even am not too sure about it..I had 2 m/c in the past n till today I don't really know the reason:-(
goodluck to all


----------



## rachelle1975

Me too! I always had it even before ttc - consultant has said its nothing to worry about and my hormone levels are all fine? I'm guessing it depends on the type of spotting/frequency/duration as to whether its an issue??


----------



## beauty

Mine is brown spotting.. how about everyone elses?
x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi - I get it too. It use to be 2-3 days now its 5-6 days before AF and 3-4 days after. Ive had it since I can remember - 10+ years. 

I def think its the reason Im not getting pregnant - I usually start spotting on CD26 (9-10 days post Ov) and I think my LP is far too short to hold a pregnacy. 

Out of all the people I know the ones that dont spot are the ones who got pregnant pretty much right away - so im almost certain its not a good sign. 

DR and FS both said "oh its fine dont worry about it" but what do they know. My blood tests all came back fine too. 

Im currently seeing an Chinese acupuncturist who was shocked when I told her about my long spotting - she def thinks its a problem (with My kidney and spleen - currently taking chinese herbs but they havent helped yet. 

Also read BVitamins can help - tried them too - didnt work for me. 

Also read raspberry leaf tea is good for toning the uterus and that the spotting can be a sign of a sluggish uterus. I might try that again. Only tried it for a few weeks last time! 

After all my research I never found anything that really helps the spotting - i wish there was a miracle cure out there - then we might all get out BFP's. 

Every time is arrives I too think oh maybe this is implantation and get my hopes up - only for AF to rear her ugly head :growlmad:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

oh and mine is light brown with a tinge of pink for a day then darker brown for a few days (nearly black sometimes) and then the fulll red AF flow shows up. TMI sorry!


----------



## Starbright

Thank you so much for starting this thread because this has been happening to me and I've been getting myself quite worried over it!
I've decided to try vit b6 to see if that helps lengthen the luteal phase, which is only about 10 days.
xxx


----------



## CathD

it's good to know that there are others with the same thing and also good to know that other doctors/FSs have said it isn't a problem either (even if we convince ourselves that it is!). I've tried the B vit thing - didn't notice any difference (apart from the luminescent pee!).

Cx


----------



## tansey

I spot anthing up to 7days before AF and have even spotted the whole LP a couple of cycles ago. Docs are not bothered! Wwe've had many discussions about this on here and noone gets any joy i'm afraid!
I did have endo and a fibroid and maybe they cause it. Aparrently the fibroid is like a sponge and soaks up the blood and so i suppose it could 'drip' before AF? Or could be the endo or nothing :shrug: who knows?


----------



## ticktock

I'm feeling quite worried about this now :cry:

The thing is I've always had a few days of spotting which is gradual beige discharge to brown to pink them full period and start getting period cramps with it too. I had it on the pill too so always assumed it was just normal! And maybe it just is for me?

My following AF is usually fairly heavy, for 2-3 days then just fades off, not much brown there, maybe just the last day and its gone. Most of the time I'll get that one day of horrible cramps then its ok occasionally get a quite pain free period which is great! 

I was on the pill for years from 15 onwards for heavy painful periods, which the doc said would improve the older I got which I never believed but they have lol 

I had alot of problems on lots of pills, and one doc said I could have quite high hormone levels so I used to overide the pill with my own cycle after a few yrs then would have to switch to a new one. (I'm 28 in couple of days)

Should I mention to doc again? Any words of reassurance or wisdom?


----------



## BigFoot1980

I get one day of spotting before AF. Its dark brown.


----------



## walrusandposs

I agree... its bloody annoying because it feels like there is something intrinsically wrong that the doc's aren't able to figure out. I really just don't feel I can get preggers while I've still got the spotting- it doesn't feel right- plus, when I didn't have spotting I got pregnant (with my ex though, who prob didn't have the sperm issues my partner has), but hell, maybe I'll be proven wrong oneday!!!

I hope so ; )


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies, I know this thread is old but I'm having the same problem, so was hoping someone could help :flower:

I have spotting for 4/5 days before AF. 

I thought it might be low progesterone so had a blood test on 6dpo which came back fine. 3 days later I started spotting..

I wonder if my prog starts off normal but drops too soon??

I miscarried last week at 4w6d and wonder if it's low progesterone which caused this?

My fs wouldn't check my prog as he said it wasn't important :nope:


And if it low prog doesn't cause the spotting does anyone know what does??

I'm getting myself all upset about it :cry:


----------



## BlueBoo

Hi ladies, I just wanted to add to this as I used to have this same problem, all the way through 2 years ttc and kept being told it was nothing to worry about. I would also get bleeding after BD.
After mmc this summer I went private and the consultant looked at my cervix and said it was ' a right mess', basically I had cervical erosion (old-fashioned term, I can't remember what it's called now). She cauterized it 2 days later and it hasn't really happened since. The procedure was quick, just a local anaesthetic, not exactly pleasant but straightforward.
A while after this she then also found endometriosis, so I guess this could have contributed to the spotting as well.
It could well be physical rather than hormonal. Especially if you've ever experienced a mc, plus with all the scans, poking and prodding etc we have to go through with long term ttc, I think it can cause some damage to the poor old cervix. 
Worth checking anyway x


----------



## faye38

hi ladys i get this to i was just wondering if you have to class the spotting as day 1 only im having fsh levals done in a few days so what should i can day 1 bright blood or brown spotting ? x


----------



## inperfected

Day 1 is proper bleeding not spotting....

And spotting can be caused by endo (if you have the other symptoms too).


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ah, yes, spotting before AF. I know it far too well. Mine starts at approximately 5 DPO and continues until I have 2 days of AF, followed by more spotting for a few days. I feel like I'm bleeding almost as many days as I'm not each cycle.

I go to do my initial I-word appointment on the 14th of January. I'm hoping this new doctor will take it seriously and maybe I'll mention the cervix erosion thingy to see if he'll check for that. 

I'm happy to see that RebaRezzelba was having the same issues, but is now knocked up! Another BnB friend has similar spotting and she got pregnant too, after about a year of trying. So it IS POSSIBLE that it will happen regardless of the spotting. (I just wish someone would tell me WHEN!!!!) 

:hugs:


----------



## Babyface179

Hiya, hope you don't mind me gatecrashing from the pregnancy boards. I had spotting before AF, usually 2-3 days before hand but sometimes it was up to 5 days before. I had a lap and dye and it turned out I had grade 2 endo (there was no other indication other than the spotting that I had endo). I had it lasered off and my next AF was text book. The cycle after that I was pregnant. I had been trying to pregnant for over 1 1/2 years at that point. 

I just thought I would let you know what caused my spotting. Good luck to you all.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oooh, you had no other symptoms of endo??? I figured I didn't have it since I don't usually even get any AF cramps. Goodness, since I've come over to the LTTTC side, I'm learning a ton! :dohh:


----------



## BBgirl

Could the spotting be a failed implantation? It's just I've never had it before but this year have had it twice, and each time we had timed bd perfectly with the Clearblue opk. Each of those cycles I also had awful period like cramps a week before my period was due, it came around the expected time and was much more painful than usual. Also I had to keep getting up in the night for the loo from 7dpo but this stopped around 2 days before my period came, then brown spotting for one day, then my period. Since 60% of all pregnancies fail to implant properly, perhaps this could be one explanation?


----------



## Babyface179

Hi SquirrelGirl, I only just saw your message so sorry for the delay in replying. Nope, I had no other symptoms of endo. I used to be part of the LTTC fertilityfriend.com forum and quite a few other girls didn't have symptoms of endo either (thankgod). Apparently the extent of your endo has no bearing on the symptoms you have. One girl had severe grade IV endo and had no idea either, whilst another girl had grade 1 endo and was in agony every month. I only found out about my endo during a routine LTTC workup which included a lap and dye. 

My spotting was a direct result of my endo and I was lucky to get pregnant straight after its removal, however, from my experience (and masses of research) plenty of girls with endo related spotting and non related endo spotting went onto get pregnant without any type of intervention whatsoever. 


Anyway, all the best to all of you and good luck. 

P.S I can't recommend a little known herb called pyconogenol enough (brilliant for you and OH) and DCI for anyone with PCOS. I completely credit them with getting me pregnant the 2nd time.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks soooooo much babyface, again! 

Maybe it's weird, but it just makes me feel sooooooo much better to have a possible explanation -- something that the new doctor I'll see on 1/14 can test for. I've been so worried about being put in the "unexplained" category. My previous doctor just brushed all my symptoms aside, though I KNEW something was wrong even before starting to TTC. Heck, this month alone, I had bleeding (from very light spotting to AF) 17 days, and only 12 days of no bleeding. That's JUST NOT NORMAL!

My mom had endo bad enough to have a hysterectomy, so... I feel that probably ups my odds by a bit too.... 

Just so anxious for testing to begin!!!!


----------



## Babyface179

Hi SquirrelGirl,

I know exactly what you mean about wanting to avoid the "unexplained category". When I came round from my GA for the lap and dye and they told me they had found and removed grade 2 endo I was so relieved, at last I had a reason I could credit with not getting pregnant. Apparently the endo would have strated "growing" after I came off the pill a year and a half before hand. I am guessing it would have continued getting worse without intervention. 

I have read that you are more likely to have endo if you have a relative that also suffers. They think their might be a genetic element, although I am the only person that I know of in my family that has it. Certainly bleeding throughout so much of your cycle certainly does not sound normal and there must be a reason for it.

I really hope that you get to the bottom of your abnormal bleeding and if you have any questions please feel free to PM. I really do understand your frustrations.


----------



## Lou32

Hi, I also get spotting at least two days before AF turns up properly, sometimes even 3/4 days before. I also get cramps with the spotting. My cycles also started to get really short (25 days) a few months after coming off the pill. When I started acupuncture my cycles started to lengthen a bit, but the spotting continued. Then I started seeing a homeopath and she prescribed something called 'sepia' to balance my hormones and my cycles went to 28/29 days and the spotting completely stopped. 
I came off the homeopathic tabs a while before starting ivf though and the spotting started again. So sometimes I do think it's hormonal.


----------



## TaNasha

I used to spot for about 5 days before AF, i then started taking vit b6 and it changed to 1-2 days. The most common reason for spotting before AF is low progesterone, but my tests came back fine and my fs also was not too worried about it. I personally think it might just be something to kickstart the proper AF.
I eventually got pregnant, so it is possible, dont loose hope!


----------



## ES89

I suffer with spotting before af, this cycle it started at 7dpo! I'm 9dpo today and it's very dark (more black than brown). Last cycle I took geritol pill form (multivitamin) and I had a bit of spotting but af came the same day, was brill!! Found I didn't dwell so much on not being pregnant! Unfortunately as I'm in the uk we don't have it over here so I have to order it from America so takes a little longer to get here hence why I didn't take it this cycle. I have got liquid form on order.


----------

